# Help!!!



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I just noticed that my goldfish has what looks like fish tail rot, and his tail fin thing is covered in what look like tiny bubbles, but when i look closer  they'er white. The goldfish that i last had in that tank died because of fish tail rot, but after he died i cleaned the gravel, the plants and the tank. Then i set it up and waited 1 week before getting a new fish. I havnt had him very long, and im not exactly sure what to treat him with. does anyone know what to treat him with? if the white dots are ick? or if the tank could still be infected even after its cleaning, and if so will i need to buy a whole new tank? will he die? any answers would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If they look like salt it is probably ick. You probably need to check your water conditions. Ammonia, nitrate, and nirtrite levels. Let us know what they are. Sometimes high ammonia will cause what looks like tail rot.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for your help. i whent out yesterday and bought some medicine. unfortunatly i was too late and he died over night.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry hamn.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

wow. ive never felt so stupid in my life. Hes not dead. this moring when i whent downstaris to check on him he was floating at the surface. then i walked my dog. when i came back he was still at the surface behind a plant. i poked the glass over where he was figuring he would swim away if he were still alive but he wouldnt. so i whent out and dug a grave when i came back in to get him i took the lid off the tank he swam over to where i was and started mouthing the surface for food. i geuss he came back from the dead. :wink:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would still check your readings. Your ammonia may be high.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah im going to do that today


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes do a water change. Thats great that he is still here, what a fighter!!
How is he doing? Any better? What medicine are you giving him?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

what size tank do u have him in??? in a previous post u said goldfish only needed a gallon per inch so im a little suspicious...


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

i just tested his water here are the reults
Clorine 0
nitrite 1.5
hardness 120
PH 6.6

he doesnt seem to be doing much better, he just kinda floats around unless i open the lid then he starts swimming around his tank and coming up to the surface for food like nothings wrong. The medicine im using is coppersafe.  And yes pac-man, im ashamed to say he is currently in a rather small tank, 3 gallon. the good thing is he is currently very small, about 1 inch. But dont worry im going to get him a much bigger tank very soon.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Nitrites are high. I'd guess the ammonia is high too. Do a water change - I'd say 50% - someone correct me if I'm wrong and see what the readings are then. 

Nitrites and ammonia should be 0, and nitrates should be present. Good luck!


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

i changed 50% of the water. here are new results

chlorine-0
nitrite-1
hardness 60
PH- 6.6


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Has your fish perked up any? Even small goldfish are a whole lot of bioload. So, the water will probably have to be changed often until you get a bigger tank. Also, it sounds like you're right in the middle of cycling.

Just curious about what you have in your tank for substrate and ornaments. I'm not familiar enough to know if this is unusual or not, but your hardness going down with a water change makes me wonder if there's something in the tank or if your test kit could be trusted. 

Again, I'm not familiar with this and someone else on here can surely give you better info on that. But you might want to check that out.

Anyway, you may want to do another water change tomorrow. It won't mess up the cycling but will help the fish. I think I tried not to let mine get above .5 during cycling and they did fine. Hope this is some help.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

instead of chlorine, you should be testing for ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes, pH. 
These are the important ones.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

If he's got nitrites, I'm guessing he's got ammonia. Either way, water changes are essential. But, yeah, you need to have an ammonia, nitrate and nitrite test kit as well as pH. Jungle has a strip that has all but the ammonia on it. Can get them at Wal-Mart or lfs.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks for all your help and concer. but unfortunatly he passed away over night.


----------

